# Multi car insurance?



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Will be getting an R35 ASAP to add to the other three cars I have.

I have 35 years no claims which I would like to use for all the cars - after all it is the driver that has the driving track record.

The main consideration will be the R35, but does anyone know where I can add the others to take advantage of the maximum no claims?

Thanks.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

apc said:


> Will be getting an R35 ASAP to add to the other three cars I have.
> 
> I have 35 years no claims which I would like to use for all the cars - after all it is the driver that has the driving track record.
> 
> ...


I did mine through a broker who in turn covered me with Tradex. 

Same position 4 cars ( 1 GTR, 1 fast estate, 1 people carrier and 1 small runaround) and just 2 of us driving them. 

Premium seemed fine to me.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

GTRAM said:


> I did mine through a broker who in turn covered me with Tradex.
> 
> Same position 4 cars ( 1 GTR, 1 fast estate, 1 people carrier and 1 small runaround) and just 2 of us driving them.
> 
> Premium seemed fine to me.


I thought Tradex was for the trade?

Your fleet sounds quite similar setup.

My other main vehicle for family outings, fun and hauling stuff, is a Toyota Land Cruiser Amazon VX, then my eldest teenage son has a Honda Civic Jordan Special and my next son a Peugeot 306.

They are both named drivers on seperate policies held by me.

We live in the Isle of Man now where insurance is really cheap even with no speed limits - moving to the UK in a few weeks. Clarkson has a place here and registers his cars, like that Ford GT he had, here presumably for that reason.

The Land Cruiser, fully comp, protected NCB is £160.

The UK is a whole different matter which is why I want the best possible deal.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Got a really excellent quote from Keith Michaels. Will not even bother shopping around for others.

Very impressed with professional service.

Thanks Jeremy - you will hear from me soon.


----------

